# Question about Mintex (or Pagid) Pads?



## davidlo (Oct 19, 2003)

Okay,
I bought what I thought is Mintex M1144 pads for my Jetta (256mm disc).
Here is the box:
















The label on the box is correct for Mintex M1144 pads for my 256mm disc.
When I opened it up, however, I find this:
















It says
Pagid 565GF
U1743-565
E1 90R-01211/182
It also has the MTX M1144 on it (although it looks extremely fake).
Now, I believe I've been robbed by dishonest store sellinng me inferior pads to gain profit. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Could this be that since TMD Frictions is the mother company, and they share the pads, or that I've been robbed?
Now, can somebody tell me the quality of the Pagid 565GF pads, I think they're only mild upgrades from stock, whereas Mintex M1144 would be a big leap forward.
If the 565GF pads are not much worse then M1144's, then I'll accept it, otherwise, it's time to get out the big bats/guns/knifes....


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Question about Mintex (or Pagid) Pads? (davidlo)*

It might be that the backing plate code (565CF) is the same on both Pagid and Mintex brands since they are the same company as you say. Perhaps that code just describes the shape of the plate rather than the pad compound. It wouldn't make sense for them to "hard-code" the whole package by having the pad material code embossed/embedded into the plate. The pad material is probably indicated by the other markings.
The 1144 is targeted for street driving in hot hatches so its not a true racing pad per the Mintex marketing materials for distributors. Check out http://www.braketechnology.com/car.html#vw for more info on the equivalent Pagid pads as well as the Uk Mintex site: http://www.mintex.co.uk/i.


_Modified by phatvw at 5:51 PM 1-8-2006_


----------

